# furniture shops



## chazzkwak (Jul 22, 2013)

Hiya fellow expats
Well i havent actually moved yet, but instead of transferring my furniture there from the UK, i'm wondering if anyone knows of any stores in or near Covilha please?


----------



## In 2 bikes (Apr 18, 2013)

There is a large moveis shop in Viseu which is about an hour from you. It's called JOM. We bought our bed / matress / dining table and chairs from there and they deliver but it will cost you as you live a distance away. JOM has a lot of choice too. Viseu has quite a lot to offer. It's lovely city.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

There are good extensive furniture shops in every Camara town with the size of Covilha I'd be very surprised if there weren't 2 or 3 at least on your doorstep


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

Or you could go up to Paço De Ferreira or Seroa

The capital of furniture where you will be spoilt for choice.

HTH

Rob


----------



## Duchess (Sep 28, 2009)

Is it expensive to buy furniture in Portugal? We can't decide whether to leave ours and buy when moved, although we want to rent first, and don't know if most rentals are furnished yet.


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi Duchess

In all situations I guess it is up to the buyer as to how much to spend, there are shops to cater for all tastes and prices plus some do built to order sizes which are not scarily expensive.
Bear in mind that most rentals are iirc are un-furnished so you would need some furniture and as we have found out as we brought all our furniture from the UK some of it has not stood up to the harsher light here, (having and using shutters in the day helps) and most of it does not match stylistically to the house, as SWMBO tells me at every opportunity.

We have sourced furniture at below UK prices for comparable/better products, so your call I guess

HTH

Rob


----------



## chazzkwak (Jul 22, 2013)

In 2 bikes said:


> There is a large moveis shop in Viseu which is about an hour from you. It's called JOM. We bought our bed / matress / dining table and chairs from there and they deliver but it will cost you as you live a distance away. JOM has a lot of choice too. Viseu has quite a lot to offer. It's lovely city.


may i ask if you know what their delivery policy is? ie how often do they deliver?

and is the full name of the shop JOM?

Regards
Charles


----------



## Duchess (Sep 28, 2009)

robc said:


> Hi Duchess
> 
> In all situations I guess it is up to the buyer as to how much to spend, there are shops to cater for all tastes and prices plus some do built to order sizes which are not scarily expensive.
> Bear in mind that most rentals are iirc are un-furnished so you would need some furniture and as we have found out as we brought all our furniture from the UK some of it has not stood up to the harsher light here, (having and using shutters in the day helps) and most of it does not match stylistically to the house, as SWMBO tells me at every opportunity.
> ...


Hi Rob

Did you use a removals firm to bring over your furniture or did you ship it? Is it expensive using a firm?
Did you rent before you bought?
Did you come over by ferry using a UK car?


----------



## chazzkwak (Jul 22, 2013)

hiya
as i'm not yet in Portugal, I was after shop names and if lucky, maybe contacts so i can maybe find out some more info. Would you know of any in my region please?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

If your UK furniture or appliances are near there sell by dates or won't fit in or look right then pointless bringing there is such a variety here at good prices to choice from

chazzkwak try Yellow Pages: Business guide, shop, phone number and address for your Camara, local shops are unlikely to have web sites but will do deals, deliver and assemble for free and give good service

Chains like Jom charge delivery @+5% of order value and charge for assembly


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

Duchess said:


> Hi Rob
> 
> Did you use a removals firm to bring over your furniture or did you ship it? Is it expensive using a firm?
> Did you rent before you bought?
> Did you come over by ferry using a UK car?


Hi Duchess

In answer to your questions

We used a removal firm who did a good deal on packing in the U.K as well as shipping and delivering to Portugal. We needed a smaller vehicle to get up the drive so they obliged and palletised quite a lot of the items to make it easier to unload.

No we did not rent, we built or rather had a house built off a plot that we had bought 3 yaers earlier

We ferried over U.K to Spain together with 2 dogs and trip vitals.........Interesting 

HTH

Rob


----------



## chazzkwak (Jul 22, 2013)

canoeman said:


> There are good extensive furniture shops in every Camara town with the size of Covilha I'd be very surprised if there weren't 2 or 3 at least on your doorstep


Thankyou so very much canoeman..that kind of made my mind up .. it was very helpful.


----------



## chazzkwak (Jul 22, 2013)

Cheers Rob
do they deliver?


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

chazzkwak said:


> Cheers Rob
> do they deliver?


Yes they do and install/build if required

HTH

Rob


----------

